
Elon Musk promises to fix Flint's water wherever it's needed - benryon
https://www.cnet.com/news/elon-musk-promises-to-fix-flints-water-wherever-its-needed/#ftag=CAD590a51e
======
damm
Does Elon Musk think he's Batman now?

